# Calling DataOne users



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Calling all BSNL DataOne Broadband Users here*

*Discuss all about it here without posting anything anywhere else*


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 3, 2005)

www.dataone.in


----------



## anandk (Jun 3, 2005)

thanx for asking/answering this question.         
was always wanting to ask it !


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 4, 2005)

Iam glad to see reply drgrudge, Thankyou very very much! By the way if you are using dataone then can you tell what speed you are getting and on which plan?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 4, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> Iam glad to see reply drgrudge, Thankyou very very much! By the way if you are using dataone then can you tell what speed you are getting and on which plan?


Hmm...

*Speed:* 
_Download :_ Max 34kBps (average- 28-30Kbps on p2p; 32Kpbs on http)
_Upload:_ Max 8kBps  

*Plan: *Home 500


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks, The speed you mentioned here is with download manager or internet explorer? If download manager, Which application you are using?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 6, 2005)

^^
I dont need to use a download manager, for u download stuffs off torrents and p2p softwares only  

The page loads at around 30kBps (in case i don't have any downloads), and i use firefox and not Internet explorer. 

When i was on dial up, i used to use download express.


----------



## Charley (Jun 6, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> vishal_bhatia87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saROMan (Jun 6, 2005)

wel same plzn here ..but i used to get 32-35 on P2p and 35+ on flashget(some times it touhed 175KBPS ) but after formatting.... i havnt reached to 35 yet


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 9, 2005)

friends people are saying that now they have bandwith limit to 1 GB . What does it mean? Is it mean at one time u connect u can only download data up to 1 GB or Overall 1 GB?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 9, 2005)

^^ , no it includes all the transfer, include uploads and not only download.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 9, 2005)

Right click on my computer icon *
Select Manage*
Expand the Services & Applications*
Select Services*
Scroll to the service QoS RSVP*
Double click on it*
Select Disable*
Restart System*

And you notice that your downloading speed
increased by 20%.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 9, 2005)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> friends people are saying that now they have bandwith limit to 1 GB . What does it mean? Is it mean at one time u connect u can only download data up to 1 GB or Overall 1 GB?



*Overall 1 GB*
When you visit any site your browser downloads files like images, text file, flash animations etc and upload some information based on your request to show you the webpage. It doesn't matter that which browser you use and which site you are visiting, Your limit  will keep on decreasing. The same happens with downloads. For Eg: you are downloading a 5 MB mp3 from the net So that will be cut off from 1 GB. It also apply on uploading, when you are uploading with ftp clients, browsers etc that will aso count in your limit. After you fuel up all 1gb. You have to pay Rs. 2/MB.

MB = Mega Bytes
GB = Giga Bytes


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> Right click on my computer icon *
> Select Manage*
> Expand the Services & Applications*
> Select Services*
> ...



What is Qos RSVP? Is it some kinda sys file ?


----------



## saROMan (Jun 9, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> What is Qos RSVP? Is it some kinda sys file ?




*www.theeldergeek.com/qos_rsvp.htm
*www.microsoft.com/windows2000/tech...arios/scenarios/qos_troubleshoot_qos_rsvp.asp


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2005)

But I cant find this on my OS - Win98 SE


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well Iam talking about Windows XP.


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> Well Iam talking about Windows XP.



Hmm, well how can it be done in Win 98 SE ?


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 10, 2005)

Go here: *www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/30/


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

Tks ....  Checking the trial version. Will get back wit feedback.......


----------



## _lordJaz (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello,

Is it true that the 1GB dload limit includes normal web pages? means, if i'm only browsing and not specifically dloading anything (s/w, mp3 etc.), will it also count in that 1GB limit?

TIA


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

_lordJaz said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Is it true that the 1GB dload limit includes normal web pages? means, if i'm only browsing and not specifically dloading anything (s/w, mp3 etc.), will it also count in that 1GB limit?
> 
> TIA




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20267&highlight=bsnl+dataone


----------



## manmay (Jun 11, 2005)

well i'm getting 
2o-25 kBps for surfing using opera or ff
for download ing using DAP i get speed of avg 30 KBps  with max of 35...
in p2p it ranges from 20 to 25 KBps 
i 'm using dataone 256kbps plan


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2005)

manmay said:
			
		

> well i'm getting
> 2o-25 kBps for surfing using opera or ff
> for download ing using DAP i get speed of avg 30 KBps  with max of 35...
> in p2p it ranges from 20 to 25 KBps
> i 'm using dataone 256kbps plan



Is ur system an old one i.e. P-I,II,III,IV, etc ?

Mine is an old one and I get a max of 23kpbs.......


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jun 11, 2005)

any pc even a p2 is fast enough to exploit the 256K (32k) spped of the connection that is not the bottleneck.


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> any pc even a p2 is fast enough to exploit the 256K (32k) spped of the connection that is not the bottleneck.



Really, mine is P-I....  I still get the same speed .....


----------



## manmay (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah ppl...pradeep is right machines above p2 are capable of handling 256 kbps...( ram should be sufficient)

but i think to some extent the speed is affected by the os...

i think xp and 2000 would probably get better speeds from a broad band than 98 or me ...

pl correct me if i'm wrong...

thanx


----------



## mohit (Jun 15, 2005)

where is my email account of dataone and how do i administer it ?
i tried logging on www.dataone.in using the username and password that i connect to dataone with ... but it says invalid username/pw ...... PLZ HELP. Also how can i see my usage stats ?


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> where is my email account of dataone and how do i administer it ?
> i tried logging on www.dataone.in using the username and password that i connect to dataone with ... but it says invalid username/pw ...... PLZ HELP. Also how can i see my usage stats ?




What... Check it again ....


----------



## mohit (Jun 17, 2005)

i checked it again man and it doesnt work ... my frnd is also facing the same problem. also i am getting pathetic speeds today .. firefox's bandwidth tester shows only 7 kilobytes/sec while last night it was showing 32 kilobytes/sec ...  ... these bsnl people deserve a beating man


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> i checked it again man and it doesnt work ... my frnd is also facing the same problem. also i am getting pathetic speeds today .. firefox's bandwidth tester shows only 7 kilobytes/sec while last night it was showing 32 kilobytes/sec ...  ... these bsnl people deserve a beating man



Before ur bashing up idea, u might wanna check this again. When ur a/c was activated didnt u get a password[not after changing it] with the login, try with that. It worked for me.


----------



## mohit (Jun 18, 2005)

> Before ur bashing up idea, u might wanna check this again. When ur a/c was activated didnt u get a password[not after changing it] with the login, try with that. It worked for me



i dint change any password man. those guys came and installed the stuff at my place and gave me a username and pw which i havent changed. i have tried logging with the same and it doesnt work. my fnrd is facing the same prob. god knows whts wrong.


----------



## Charley (Jun 18, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> i dint change any password man. those guys came and installed the stuff at my place and gave me a username and pw which i havent changed. i have tried logging with the same and it doesnt work. my fnrd is facing the same prob. god knows whts wrong.



Right, then probably u cud contact the customer care and let them know abt it. Also u cud try posting a complaint to www.bangaloretelecom.com .....


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 18, 2005)

ohh my uncle is having problems installing the damn modem..
he`s got a sis pci 900 fast ethernet adapter?? is it compatible with the 502T modem??? cause the modem isnt being detected ..   tried it in win98 as well as windows XP...
how do i make it work in that dumb p3 machine.. please..


.. the modem works fine on other computers..


----------



## imprince (Jun 18, 2005)

i never used dataone but after reading these post i rank this dataone 3*** star... hopw nobody would mind this .... 3*** is good rating for dataone in INDIA for home use ?


----------



## Charley (Jun 19, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> i never used dataone but after reading these post i rank this dataone 3*** star... hopw nobody would mind this .... 3*** is good rating for dataone in INDIA for home use ?



I'd assume on a scale of 5 u give 3, isnt it ??


----------



## rahulkunduru (Jun 19, 2005)

*...................*



			
				saROMan said:
			
		

> wel same plzn here ..but i used to get 32-35 on P2p and 35+ on flashget(some times it touhed 175KBPS ) but after formatting.... i havnt reached to 35 yet



what's the problem...
how did you configure the modem...

well,...i have reached a top speed of 225 KBps...   

 BlueStag


----------



## Charley (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: ...................*



			
				rahulkunduru said:
			
		

> well,...i have reached a top speed of 225 KBps





Oh my God, I never got even 100kbps .........


----------



## enoonmai (Jun 21, 2005)

WTF!!!! How are you guys getting 175 and 225 kBps on a line that is a 256kbps line with a maximum average of around 32 kBps? You can get about 50-70 kBps max on a really, really fast FTP connection, but this is just impossible. It almost seems to defy the logic of networking, I would really like to see some screenshots if possible. Plus, remember that some applications might make errors themselves. I remember BitComet registered an upload speed of over 55 kBps for a torrent, and upon checking my download meter, it was actually at around 8 kBps. This is outright impossible and must be a mistake on the download manager's part. 

As for me, I will rate it a 1 star, the idea is good, bringing people closer to true broadband, but with download caps of ridiculously small amounts like 1GB, no one can realise its potential, and in fact, most users would just be driven away from it all. At least, I know I am being driven away from it starting next month. No point sitting with a 1GB downoad limit when I download almost 1GB a day.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 21, 2005)

This ca be happen if their lines are put in 3mbps line. I too got 150kbps+ on 1st day when my dataone connection started working, I guess by mistake they had put my line in 3mbps one.


----------



## bravefart (Jun 21, 2005)

Strangely what I have noticed that many people dont understand that the speed as it is adv. 256kbps is Kilo Bits per seconds not Kilo Bytes per seconds ; so when you download the speed that you get KBPS is kilo bytes; Thus when you are downloading at 32-35 Kbps on broadband 500 plan thats good speed and does add up to 256kbps (kilobits) ; Dataone 500 is actually giving 32-35 KBytes/second on a well tweaked PC.
Cheers and Peace


----------



## Charley (Jun 21, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> At least, I know I am being driven away from it starting next month. No point sitting with a 1GB downoad limit when I download almost 1GB a day.



R u gonna get urself another connection or upgrade it to the 1000$$/month scheme ?? I'm thinking of 1000/month scheme, shud be well suited for me ...


----------

